# Looking for ideas to decorate bicycles



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

My kids are in a children's bike-a-thon tomorrow and would like to decorate their bikes. I was hoping to use things we have around the house and make our own decorations instead of buying things. So far they've decided to hook their pinwheels to their bikes, make a flag (although I haven't figured out how to attach it), and my son wants to hang his watch on the handle bars - my husband has a speedometer/odometer on his bike and my son figures a watch could do the same thing







. I was thinking of things we could put in the spokes or hang off the handle bars. Of course I wait until the last minute to put thought into this and we are very busy day today and tonight - so elaborate plans are not possible.

Any ideas w/b appreciated - thanks!


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Ribbon or streamers. Playing cards in the spokes - makes a neat sound


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifeguard* 
Ribbon or streamers. Playing cards in the spokes - makes a neat sound

I thought about ribbon/streamers but forgot about playing cards! Thanks.


----------



## seemfrog (Mar 30, 2006)

when I was a kid my brother was in a 4th of July parade and he and my mom decorated his bike with crepe paper weaved around the spokes (looked really neat) and ribons hanging off the end of the handle bars. You could also make a sign and punch holes in the top and attach it to the front of the handle bars (so hanging down to the tire without touching the tire) with something like zip ties (if you had a phrase or something that would be fun to write). Also you could attach the flag to a long thing pole and attach it to the seat bar (under the seat...) so that it comes up kind of alongside or behind them.

sounds fun!


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

seemfrog...thanks for the suggestions. The kids are excited about making signs.


----------



## ernalala (Mar 30, 2008)

- Some people hang ropes with cans and stuff at the end of their car for a wedding. So you can do something similar for the bikes. Of course nicely DECORATED cans or bottles or Wc-rolls.
- You may make a 'mask' or face for the bike's front. You may even let the face resemble the bike's owner







: and if you dress the steer ends in gloves, you may have a totally impersonalised bike















- you can make an animal 'mask' for it and dress the bike in the colours of the animal with crepe, ribbons, balloons. (Black and white would make a great zebra!)

Have fun!


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

ernalala, cute ideas! I like the animal ideas but they are already working on the signs for the fronts. They may want to make masks too!


----------

